# Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen



## Tobi92 (26. August 2014)

Hey Boardies 

Ich fische an einem recht kleinen stehenden Gewässer/Weiher.
Hab vor kurzem einen Hecht dort gefangen und diesen großzügig filitiert und dann eingefrohren. Kurz drauf hab ich das erste Filet mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt und in der Pfanne mit Butter gebraten.
Das Filet schmeckte aber so moosig, dass es ungenießbar war. Das zweite Filet schnitt ich in Streifen, würtze es wieder und wendete es dann in Mehl, Ei und Paniermehl.
Dann noch ab in die Fritteuse und probiert.
Die Stückchen mit wenig Hecht schmeckte überwiegend nach der Panade und die mit viel Hecht wieder moosig.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach ner Methode den moosigen Geschmack zu überdecken/entfernen, aber trotzdem den Fischgeschmack zu erhalten.

Wässern kommt jedoch für mich nicht in frage
frage.

Fällt euch was ein?

MfG Tobi


----------



## Andal (26. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Ein Löffel voll hiervon und du hast wahrscheinlich nie wieder ein Problem in Sachen Geschmack. :q


----------



## L4rs (26. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Knobi würde ich versuchen ... 

LG Lars


----------



## Cormoraner (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Wenn er so schmeckt, schmeckt er so. Da kannst du meiner Meinung nach wenig tun außer wie beim Karpfen eventuell den Fisch tagelang in der Wanne schwimmen zu lassen. Da bin ich aber kein Freund von.

Hatte auch schon einen Hecht (aus der Dahme) der einfach nur widerlich geschmeckt hat. Ansonsten waren alle anderen super vom Geschmack, ich finde Hecht ja toll.


----------



## Zufallsfänger (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Hi Tobi,

versuch's mal mit einer Soße. Ich bin öfter in Haltern am See im Schulungshaus einer großen Gewerkschaft. Die Köche dort haben Hecht immer mit einer sehr dickflüssigen, rosafarbenen Soße angerichtet. Optik war wie Cocktail Dressing vom Salat, Geschmack auch so ähnlich, also süß-sauer. Wegen der Dickflüssigkeit kriegst du kaum einen Bissen in den Mund, der nicht koplett von Soße umhüllt ist. Leider schmeckst du dann nur die Soße und nicht den Hecht. Habe mal von einem Stückchen die Soße abgekratzt und siehe da: leichter Modergeschmack ....
Wenn du "Soße für Fisch" googlest, kriegst du Tausende von Rezepten...

Freundliches Petri

Hannes


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Das eingefrohrene Filet in Milch auftauen lassen.
Das hilft!
Oder frisches Filet ein paar Stunden in Milch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren.


----------



## muddyliz (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Sieh mal auf meiner HP nach unter "Karpfen ohne Modergeschmack": http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Danke für die Tipps, des mit der Milch und den Tipp mit der Beize auf deiner Seite werde ich probieren.
Wenn alles nichts hilft, muss wohl doch ne Soße her, wobei ich den Fischgeschmack doch eig nicht völlig überdecken will.
No was zu deiner Seite: Ich Find die sehr geil, frag mich grad wo sie sich solange vor mir versteckt hat 
War bestimmt ein haufen Arbeit, Respekt 
Hab jetzt zwar nicht so viel zeit alles durchzulesen, weils jetzt zum Schwammerl-suchen geht, aber später sicher. 
Noch ne frage, hast auf deiner Seite was speziell über haken, also die Umrechnung auf cm der verschiedenen Haken?


----------



## Franky (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

@ Tobi:
Ich fürchte, da wird Ernst nichts haben... Haben können, denn jeder Hersteller hat da unterschiedliche Maßstäbe, die sich selbstredend auch noch je nach Modell/Form nicht "umrechnen" lassen...

Mit diesem Geosmin, das für den "erdigen" Geschmack sorgt, hatte ich mich auch mal versucht zu befassen. Der Bruder meines Onkels ist Chemiker und hatte früher mal was in der Wasseraufbereitung damit zu tun.
Man bekommt die Bakterien kaum "weg", die diesen "Stoff" produzieren. Ausschließlich mit einer UV-Licht-Anlage war dem beizukommen. Mit Aktivkohlefiltern und "Ozonaufbereitern" hatte man nur wenig Erfolg.
Wenn ich das noch richtig um Kopf habe, musste man die betroffenen Fische 2 - 3 Wochen im sauberen (nicht befallenem) Wasser hältern. Dabei galt: je "dicker" der Fisch (also mehr Fett), desto länger.
Ein Fisch, der direkt aus einem befallenen Gewässer entnommen wurde, hat diesen Geschmack - und den wurde man auch nur nach Andals Methode los...  Die "Black-Widow-Sauce" reicht allerdings aus...... :q

Ich hatte dank dieser Scheissviecher meine dicke Forelle aus dem Kreidesee Hemmoor (58 cm, 3800 g) entsorgen dürfen - absolut ungenießbar!!! War (im wahrsten Sinne) zum Kotzen!


----------



## Gardenfly (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Ein Koch sagte zu den Thema nur-man bekommt den Geschmack nicht weg alles was man dagegen macht versaut nur das Essen-dann kann man gleich nur die Beilagen essen.Oder man trinkt so viel Alkohol bis einen alles egal ist.


----------



## Martin70 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Der Tipp von Andal ist gut, einfach die Geschmachsknospen wegätzen... Sehr geil. 
 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pikepauly (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

@Gardenfly

Guter Koch die Ansage hat Stil.
Danke fürs posten.


----------



## zokker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Fisch filetieren - gut würzen - schön durchgaren - mit mixer pürieren - unter leichtem rühren langsam in den ausguß kippen - fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ein Koch sagte zu den Thema nur-man bekommt den Geschmack nicht weg alles was man dagegen macht versaut nur das Essen-dann kann man gleich nur die Beilagen essen.Oder man trinkt so viel Alkohol bis einen alles egal ist.


So ist das - Kollege hat recht...........


----------



## muddyliz (27. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*

Mit meiner Methode bekommt man den Modergeschmack weg. Ich habe das bei Karpfen entwickelt, und es funktioniert. *Probiert's doch einfach mal aus.* Was man zusätzlich machen kann ist, die Haut und das Bauchfett wegzuschneiden, denn da sitzen hauptsächlich diese Moderaromen drin.


----------



## Tobi92 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Moosigen Geschmack bekämpfen*



zokker schrieb:


> Fisch filetieren - gut würzen - schön durchgaren - mit mixer pürieren - unter leichtem rühren langsam in den ausguß kippen - fertig.



[emoji23]  das letzte mal is es auf sowas ähnliches hinausgelaufen.


muddyliz schrieb:


> Mit meiner Methode bekommt man den Modergeschmack weg. Ich habe das bei Karpfen entwickelt, und es funktioniert. *Probiert's doch einfach mal aus.* Was man zusätzlich machen kann ist, die Haut und das Bauchfett wegzuschneiden, denn da sitzen hauptsächlich diese Moderaromen drin.



Beim nächsten Hechtbeifang den ich nicht zurücksetzen kann und der mooselt (tun komischerweise nicht alle, riecht man aber schon beim filetieren) Probier ich das aufjedenfall aus. 
Davor vielleicht noch bei ner großen Rotfeder, mal schaun.
Danke für deine Hilfe, und deine Seite befindet sich schon in den Lesezeichen


----------

